# Tired of wicking. What's a good sub-ohm tank?



## ivc_mixer (9/12/21)

The heading says it all, but I am tired (in Afrikaans there's a nice way of saying it, 'gatvol') of rewicking, so want to temporarily switch to a sub-ohm tank where I have the convenience of just swapping coils as necessary. 

But as I have been out of that space for many years now - last one I owned was the Aspire Cleito 120, which gave really good flavour - I have no idea what's happening in that space so I am reaching out and asking advice on what to get. My current setup is a Hellvape Fat Rabbit, dual tri-core aliens @ 0.18Ohm which I run at 90W - 95W.

I'm a flavour chaser and do not mind a thirsty tank, as long as the flavour is on point.

@Timwis and @StompieZA - your names are scattered throughout the reviews sections, so maybe either of you can recommend something please? 

This will likely just be a temporary setup for a few months and then I will be back into wicking again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## adriaanh (9/12/21)

https://inkdvapor.co.za/product/bargain-bin/hardware/hellvape-wirice-launcher/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/21)

I'm going to watch this thread with interest... I have tried many sub-ohm tanks and while some are pretty good I have become so dialled into my Dvarw DL's with decent coils that no sub-ohm tank comes close. Either the airflow is just not right or it leaks or it looks kak or it doesn't hold enough juice or the coils don't last but the most important is the flavour is only about 75% compared to an RTA with decent coils and cotton.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Stew (9/12/21)

If you like Wide Open Draw the UB Pro Sub Ohm I won from you is pretty damn good. Still using the 0.3 OHM coil it came with and about 50ml of juice through it. The 0.3 is Stainless 316 so is TC compatible. If you want to try it you are welcome.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/12/21)

adriaanh said:


> https://inkdvapor.co.za/product/bargain-bin/hardware/hellvape-wirice-launcher/


I assume this recommendation is based on personal experience?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (9/12/21)

I have 2

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (9/12/21)

I r


ivc_mixer said:


> The heading says it all, but I am tired (in Afrikaans there's a nice way of saying it, 'gatvol') of rewicking, so want to temporarily switch to a sub-ohm tank where I have the convenience of just swapping coils as necessary.
> 
> But as I have been out of that space for many years now - last one I owned was the Aspire Cleito 120, which gave really good flavour - I have no idea what's happening in that space so I am reaching out and asking advice on what to get. My current setup is a Hellvape Fat Rabbit, dual tri-core aliens @ 0.18Ohm which I run at 90W - 95W.
> 
> ...


I review subohm tanks from the starting point of I don't actually use them by choice being more a single coil RDL or MTL RTA vaper but two that have impressed me of late are both by Vapefly, The Kriemhild II and the Gunther both of which use the duplex mesh coils which are excellent and also you can buy rebuildable coil heads similar to the Wotofo SMRT coils for them (in fact Vapefly first introduced them). Also the latest Freemax sub-ohm tanks the Mpro 2 and Fireluke 3 are safe bets and can probably be picked up for a good price!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/12/21)

adriaanh said:


> I have 2


And as the people in the classifieds section will know, if you have something, I usually want it. Will check it out, thank you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (9/12/21)

So from what i have used recently, the Geekvape Zues subohm tanks with the mesh coils are excellent, coils last long and are cheap and the tanks airflow if good. What i love most is they are top airflow so no leaking like the bottom airflow subohm tanks.

*GEEK VAPE Z (ZEUS) SUB-OHM TANK SPECIFICATIONS:*

0.2ohm Mesh Z0.2 (70-80W) - Preinstalled
0.4 ohm Mesh Z0.4 (50-60W)
Capacity 5ml (Spare tube glass 3.5ml)
Diameter: 26x42.5mm
Filling Method: Top fill
Driptip: 810
Price : Around R450 to R500

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (9/12/21)

There is also a very good RBA for the Kriemhild 2 and Gunther so it gives a rebuildable option!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (9/12/21)

I only test them and then go back to RTA's! @Resistance uses the Kriemhild II so he might be able to give better input!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (9/12/21)

Timwis said:


> I r
> 
> I review subohm tanks from the starting point of I don't actually use them by choice being more a single coil RDL or MTL RTA vaper but two that have impressed me of late are both by Vapefly, The Kriemhild II and the Gunther both of which use the duplex mesh coils which are excellent and also you can buy rebuildable coil heads similar to the Wotofo SMRT coils for them (in fact Vapefly first introduced them). Also the latest Freemax sub-ohm tanks the Mpro 2 and Fireluke 3 are safe bets and can probably be picked up for a good price!


Agree on the Freemax subohm tanks there also excellent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (9/12/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> The heading says it all, but I am tired (in Afrikaans there's a nice way of saying it, 'gatvol') of rewicking, so want to temporarily switch to a sub-ohm tank where I have the convenience of just swapping coils as necessary.
> 
> But as I have been out of that space for many years now - last one I owned was the Aspire Cleito 120, which gave really good flavour - I have no idea what's happening in that space so I am reaching out and asking advice on what to get. My current setup is a Hellvape Fat Rabbit, dual tri-core aliens @ 0.18Ohm which I run at 90W - 95W.
> 
> ...



If you still have the Ceito then get coils for it. Thats a good flavour tank.
The Freemax and Vapefly options are just as good. I won't chose a top contender because they all excell in their own right. But you won't go wrong with any and if you go Freemax try to get the MPro2. Nothing wrong with the previous versions. The MPro2 is full metal and the sliding door/refill cap locks in place like the Freemax Fireluke22. The 22 is good for MTL and DL/RDL and you can do a coil change with a full tank without spilling a drop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/12/21)

Getting some from @adriaanh . Quite excited to try them out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (10/12/21)

Resistance said:


> Agree on the Freemax subohm tanks there also excellent.



True, Excellent flavor from those coils!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (10/12/21)

StompieZA said:


> True, Excellent flavor from those coils!


Getting a Freemax Fireluke 3 and a Hellvape Wirice from AdriaanH (the second one I had to cajole and plead for ). Will try them. If I like them then I might go for the Kriemhild II at some stage as well. Great, just realised, another deep and dark rabbit hole...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## StompieZA (10/12/21)

Freemax Fireluke 3 is a very good flavorfull subohm. Just not sure how coil availability is in SA. Cant remember

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## adriaanh (10/12/21)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/...-3-fireluke-2-twister-kit-fireluke-mesh-coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (10/12/21)

I have been very happy with the Drag X and pod tank with the 0.15 ohm coil. I've not experienced flavour like that from a pre-built coil ever. Couple that to the fact that it lasts forever makes it a winner.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (11/12/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Getting a Freemax Fireluke 3 and a Hellvape Wirice from AdriaanH (the second one I had to cajole and plead for ). Will try them. If I like them then I might go for the Kriemhild II at some stage as well. Great, just realised, another deep and dark rabbit hole...



If you want to try a pod system. Look at Freemax Onnix and a Univapo Miso pro.

Another great way to spend your money on something worthwhile excellent flavour and coils last a good while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tai (14/5/22)

Timwis said:


> I r
> 
> I review subohm tanks from the starting point of I don't actually use them by choice being more a single coil RDL or MTL RTA vaper but two that have impressed me of late are both by Vapefly, The Kriemhild II and the Gunther both of which use the duplex mesh coils which are excellent and also you can buy rebuildable coil heads similar to the Wotofo SMRT coils for them (in fact Vapefly first introduced them). Also the latest Freemax sub-ohm tanks the Mpro 2 and Fireluke 3 are safe bets and can probably be picked up for a good price!


The Gunther with stock duplex or Rmc 2 coil is outstanding. Also top airflow so zero leaks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (14/5/22)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I have been very happy with the Drag X and pod tank with the 0.15 ohm coil. I've not experienced flavour like that from a pre-built coil ever. Couple that to the fact that it lasts forever makes it a winner.



I second this! And I also love PnP (Push & Pull) coils - so easy and mess-free to replace a coil! The downside is that you would need to buy a Voopoo Drag mod to use the Voopoo tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/5/22)

Hooked said:


> I second this! And I also love PnP (Push & Pull) coils - so easy and mess-free to replace a coil! The downside is that you would need to buy a Voopoo Drag mod to use the Voopoo tank.




Or use one of these.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (15/5/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Or use one of these.
> 
> View attachment 255841


Ahhhhh I'd forgotten about that, as all my Voopoo acquaintances (and me) have the Drag with the magnetised pod. Thanks @Puff the Magic Dragon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/5/22)

Hooked said:


> Ahhhhh I'd forgotten about that, as all my Voopoo acquaintances (and me) have the Drag with the magnetised pod. Thanks @Puff the Magic Dragon!



Hi @Hooked 

I also use the Drag with the magnetised pod. The tank is a great option because you can attach all your magnetised pods to any 510 mod.




I also prefer the Wotofo pnp rebuildable SMRT Coils because they never leak. They are also cheap and easy to build.

The Dead Rabbit R RTA is eaven easier to build.

The flavour from both is great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (15/5/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi @Hooked
> 
> I also use the Drag with the magnetised pod. The tank is a great option because you can attach all your magnetised pods to any 510 mod.
> 
> ...


I have that too and I keep a spare as well. My only peeve with this is it leaks. Funny thing about this is that the coil lasts me a week where my Gear RTA wicking only lasts me a day and half which isn't convenient when I'm working stupid hours and shift changes.

However I won't complain when I have flavour on point and it lasts me longer than my current RTAs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/5/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The Dead Rabbit R RTA is eaven easier to build.


Very easy. Excellent flavour. I have three now with enough coils, etc. to last me to next year.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (18/5/22)

Also to point out that the Voopoo sub-ohm tank isn't as thirsty as my Gear RTA which is great as I can sit for my 45 min break and not have to refill it so many times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin Long (24/7/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm going to watch this thread with interest... I have tried many sub-ohm tanks and while some are pretty good I have become so dialled into my Dvarw DL's with decent coils that no sub-ohm tank comes close. Either the airflow is just not right or it leaks or it looks kak or it doesn't hold enough juice or the coils don't last but the most important is the flavour is only about 75% compared to an RTA with decent coils and cotton.


Agreed

Reactions: Like 1


----------

